# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Ερωτήσεις για σύνδεση roiscok RP 208CN

## gorge

Για σας! δοκιμάζω να συνδέσω τον πρώτο μου συναγερμό και έχω μια δύο ερωτήσεις που πιθανόν θα τις βρείτε γελοίες :P Έχω τον roiscok RP 208CN

Στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα οι μαγνητικές επαφές που συνδέονται ; έχουν μονο 2 καλώδια

Για σειρήνα εχω πάρει την MARS-250 εχω ένα ρελε αυτοκινήτου λετε να δουλέψει ;

 Γράφει ότι πρέπει να συνδέσουμε αντιστάσεις σε ολες τις ζώνες ακόμα και αν δεν τις χρησιμοποιούμε , σε πια κλεμα μπαίνουν οι αντιστάσεις αυτές

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και συγγνώμη αν πολλά από αυτά που διαβάσατε τα θεορειτε αστεια , για μένα είναι μεγάλη βοηθεια!

----------


## ttoni

Καλημέρα,

Οι μαγνητικές συνδέονται στην τελευταία μαγνητική του βρόγχου της ζώνης και χρησιμοποιείς αντισταση 2κ2. Δηλαδή εάν χρησιμοποιείς λέμε τώρα τέσσερις μαγνητικές επαφές στην ίδια ζώνη, τότε στην τελευταία προσθέτεις την αντίσταση των 2κ2Ω.

Το ρελέ πιθανών να σου κάνει αφού όπως προανεφερες είναι αυτοκινήτου και οπλίζει με 12V.

Οι μαγνητικές είναι στον συναγερμό είναι NC επαφές με δυο καλώδια. Μια για την σταθερή επαφή και μία για την κινητή επαφή. 

Ελπίζω να βοηθησα.

Φιλικά

Βασίλης

----------


## gorge

Καλημέρα Βασίλη και χρόνια πολλά ! ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη για μένα βοήθεια σου ! Αν κατάλαβα καλά θα συνδέσω το ένα καλώδιο από τη μαγνητική επαφή στη ζώνη που θέλω (π.χ. 3)  και το άλλο καλώδιο στην επομένη μαγνητική επαφή και συνεχίζω έτσι μέχρι την τελευταία και το καλώδιο πού θα περισσέψει θα του βάλω την αντίσταση και σύνδεση στο tamper . Σωστά ; Επίσης δεν ξέρω πως θα βάλω την αντίσταση στις ζώνες που δεν χρησιμοποιώ . Θα βάλω την μια άκρη της αντίστασης στην ζώνη και την άλλη άκρη θα την αφήσω ελεύθερη ; Επίσης θελω να ρίξετε μια ματια στο σχέδιο που έφτιαξα για το πώς να συνδέσω δύο radar στην ιδια ζώνη να μου πειτε αν είναι εφικτό να περνουν ρευμα από το ιδιο καλώδιο 1.jpgΕυχαριστώ ξανά για την κατανόηση και τις απαντήσεις σας ! καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

----------


## djsadim

καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
οι επαφές - παγίδες (όταν είναι παραπάνω από μια) συνδέονται σε σειρά και στο τέλος της τελευταίας συνδέουμε το ενα άκρο της αντίστασης και το άλλο πάει στο Ζ1 ή Ζ2...  ή Ζ8.  το άλλο άκρο του βρόγχου καταλήγει στο com.
η MARS-250 μπορεί να συνδεθεί και χωρίς ρελε βάζοντας το go- τής σειρήνα στο bell(-) του κέντρου ακόμα πρέπει να βάλεις και μια αντίσταση 2,2κ από το 
bell (+) στο bell (-).

----------


## gorge

Θανάση σε ευχαριστώ για την κατατοπιστική απάντηση σου κατάλαβα πως συνδέω τις μαγνητικές επαφές . Αν μπορείς κάνε τον κόπο να δεις ένα σχέδιο που έβαλα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου για την σύνδεση των ραντάρ .
Στην σειρήνα έλεγα να βάλω ρελε που έγραφαν και τα αλά παιδιά εδώ σε μηνύματα που διάβασα , αλλά αυτό που μου είπες μου άλλαξε τέλος το σχέδιο της σειρήνας έχει 2 tamper, ένα +14v, ένα gnd, ένα go+, ένα go-  και ένα fl- εγώ έλεγα να συνδέσω τα tamper σε com και tamper με αντίσταση το +14v στο aux το go+ στο ρελε το go- στο com μαζί με το fl-  τα belt  θα τα συνδεα στο πηνίο του ρελε όπου στο + και – θα είχα βάλει και μια αντίσταση ( την αντίσταση να την βάλω κατεφθιαν στην πλακέτα ή να την βάλω  στο καλώδιο μετά ; ).

Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζω .

----------


## stinger

για τι θελεις να κανεις τα ευκολα δυσκολα??? καντο οπως το βλεπεις στο λινκ που βαζω και θα εισαι οκ με την σηρεινα..αυτο που θα πρεπει να εχεις ειναι ενα ρελεδακι 12v 1 επαφης (5 ποδαρακια)
επισης για την σηρεινα χρειαζεσαι καλωδιο 4χ0.22+2χ0.50 (τα 2χ0.50 ειναι για την τροφοδοσια της μπαταριας..τα υπολοιπα ειναι για ταμπερ και για το ρελεδακι)
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/-συστήματα-πυρασφάλειας-σειρήνες-συναγερμών-με-flash-&-απλές-σειρήνες-12v-&-220v-mars-αυτοτροφοδοτουμενη-σειρηνα-με-φλασ-p-5099.html

----------


## ttoni

Καλησπέρα,

όπως βλέπω σου απαντήσανε πολύ σωστά οι φίλοι μας. Αυτό που σου έγραψε ο φίλος μας Stinger είναι πολύ σωστό. Μην παιδεύεσαι παραπάνω. Ακολούθησε πιστά την συνδεσμολογία του link και τελείωσες με την σύνδεση της Mars 250.

Φιλικά 

Βασίλης

----------


## gorge

Το έχω δει το σχεδιάγραμμα αυτό αλλά δεν με βοηθάει πολύ γιατι δεν εχει σχεση με τις υποδοχές που εχει η σειρήνα δειτε την παρακάτω εικόνα το εγχειριδιο που εχει η σειρήνα μεσα
25-12-2011 01;12;10μμ.JPG

----------


## ttoni

> Η Mars 250 δεν εχει power +,-  εχει go + go-



Θέλει μόνιμη τροφοδοσία στο +12V, Gnd. Στο σχέδιο που σου έστειλε ο stinger οπλίζεις το GO+ μέσω ρελέ. Δηλαδή δίνεις απο τον πίνακα Aux στην επαφή NO και απο την επαφή στο GO+. Το πηνίο του ρελέ θα το οπλίζεις περνωντάς απο το bell το + και το -. Μην ξεχάσεις παράλληλα στο bell την αντίσταση.

Φιλικά,

Βασίλης

----------


## gorge

Όποτε συνδέω tamper στο tamper και com 14v στο 12v go+ στο ρελε και gnd στο com .

Φαίνεται αρκετά εύκολο αλλα πραγματικά με έχει μπερδέψει ανεβάζω παλι την εικονα με το πος είναι τα κλεμα πανο στην σειρήνα , αν μπορείς να μου πεις που συνδέω κάθε κλεμα θα με ξεμπερδέψεις αφάνταστα.
25-12-2011 01;12;10μμ.JPG

----------


## ttoni

Καλησπέρα,

εφάρμοσε αυτά που σου έγραψα και θα δουλέψει. Οι επαφές στην σειρήνα είναι Tamper, +14V,ground, GO+ που χρησιμοποιείς. Go + οπως σου περιέγραψα μέσο NO

----------


## gorge

Οπότε οι υπόλοιπες επαφές μένουν κενές .
Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα, από τρίτη θα ξεκινήσω να τον φτιάχνω γιατι θελω κλεμα για τις συνδέσεις
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια Βασίλη Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά !

----------


## ttoni

> Οπότε οι υπόλοιπες επαφές μένουν κενές .
> Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα, από τρίτη θα ξεκινήσω να τον φτιάχνω γιατι θελω κλεμα για τις συνδέσεις
> Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια Βασίλη Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά !



Οι άλλες κενές πολυ σωστά. Στην ζώνη Tamper μην ξεχάσεις μόνο την αντίσταση σε σειρά μέσα στην σειρήνα.

Καλή Χρονιά και σε σένα.

----------


## gorge

Αυτό με τις αντιστάσεις το εχω καταλάβει εντάξει την μια άκρη στο κλεμα της σειρήνας  την άλλη στο καλώδιο του tamper σωστά;

Τα ραντάρ σκοπεύω να τα συνδέσω με τον τρόπο που φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα . Είναι σωστός ή μήπως χρειάζεται κάθε ραντάρ διαφορετικό ρεύμα ;
1.jpg

----------


## ttoni

> Αυτό με τις αντιστάσεις το εχω καταλάβει εντάξει την μια άκρη στο κλεμα της σειρήνας  την άλλη στο καλώδιο του tamper σωστά;
> 
> Τα ραντάρ σκοπεύω να τα συνδέσω με τον τρόπο που φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα . Είναι σωστός ή μήπως χρειάζεται κάθε ραντάρ διαφορετικό ρεύμα ;
> 1.jpg



Τροφοδοσία μπορείς να πάρεις και απο τον ανιχνευτή σου εαν το καλώδιο σου είναι γέφυρα με τον άλλον ανιχνευτή. AUX πάντα + και COM -.

----------


## stinger

> Αυτό με τις αντιστάσεις το εχω καταλάβει εντάξει την μια άκρη στο κλεμα της σειρήνας  την άλλη στο καλώδιο του tamper σωστά;
> 
> Τα ραντάρ σκοπεύω να τα συνδέσω με τον τρόπο που φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα . Είναι σωστός ή μήπως χρειάζεται κάθε ραντάρ διαφορετικό ρεύμα ;
> 1.jpg



φιλε γιωργο θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις αυτο πριν ξεκινησεις...http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55104
θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποριες...
επισης αν διαβασεις το manual του συναγερμου στην σελιδα 14 θα δεις με σχεδιο πως γινονται οι συνδεσεις που θελεις
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/Document..._rev1_1_gr.pdf

----------


## gorge

Ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια . οι απορίες μου είναι πρακτικές κυρίως (είναι λίγο αργά για να γίνω ηλεκτρολόγος  :Smile:  ) οπότε προσπαθώ όλα να τα κάνω απλά . το εγχειρίδιο έχει ένα σχέδιο και μέσα από αυτό πήρα μια ιδέα για το πως γίνετε η σύνδεση απλά έφτιαξα και εγώ ένα σχέδιο για να δω αν έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι συνεχίζει να δουλεύει καθώς είναι διαφορετικό από το σχέδιο των οδηγιών . Πριν λίγο συνέδεσα όλες τις ζώνες σε μαγνητικές επαφές δοκιμαστικά και έκανα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο κέντρο και όλα πήγαν τέλια . Τώρα περιμένω να ανοίξουν τα καταστήματα να πάρω κλεμα έτσι ώστε να κάνω τις συνδέσεις με τους ανιχνευτές και τις παγίδες . Η σειρήνα ίσως με παιδέψει λίγο αλλά θα την καταφέρω και αυτή που θα μου πάει

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια!

----------


## djsadim

> Αυτό με τις αντιστάσεις το εχω καταλάβει εντάξει την μια άκρη στο κλεμα της σειρήνας  την άλλη στο καλώδιο του tamper σωστά;
> 
> Τα ραντάρ σκοπεύω να τα συνδέσω με τον τρόπο που φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα . Είναι σωστός ή μήπως χρειάζεται κάθε ραντάρ διαφορετικό ρεύμα ;
> 1.jpg



αν δεν κάνω λάθος η συνδεσμολογία των επαφών στα ραντάρ είναι λάθος και πρέπει να μπουν σε σειρά δηλαδή όπως έχεις κάνεις στα ταμπερ.
όσο άφορα την σειρήνα θα επιμένω ότι σωστότερος τρόπος είναι αυτός που υποδεικνύω στο παραπάνω ποστ, γιατί βάζοντας ένα ρελε μειώνεις την αξιοπιστία του συστήματος (δεν θα δουλέψει η σειρήνα σε περίπτωση που καεί το πηνίο του ρελε η κολλήσουν η επαφές του)!!

----------


## gorge

Θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω αυτό που λες Θανάση αλλα και σε σελίδες που πουλάνε την σειρήνα αυτή λενε ότι δουλεύει με ρελε μονο … Αν είναι και μπορεις πες μου πως συνδέονται οι επαφές ετσι ώστε να το δοκιμάσω καπια στιγμή στην πράξη 25-12-2011 01;12;10μμ.JPG

Και κάτι άλλο όταν λέμε ότι όταν μια ζώνη δεν χρησιμοποιείτε πρέπει να μπει αντίσταση , που μπαίνει αυτή η αντίσταση ; η μια άκρη μπαίνει στην ζώνη , η άλλη μπαίνει σε com ;

----------


## stinger

με τις κλεμες τι θελεις να συνδεσεις??? τις συνδεσεις των καλωδιων με τις μαγνητικες επαφες πρεπει να γινουν με κολητηρι..η κλεμες δεν κανουν για αυτην την δουλεια..
αυτο που σου λεει ο θανασης πιο πανω δεν ειναι λαθος αλλα ειναι για πιο προχωρημενους και οχι για αρχαριους...θα μπορουσες επισης να το κανεις και με την προγραμματιζομενη εξοδο UO αλλα καντο με ενα ρελεδακι και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα...
οταν τερματιζεις απλα μια ζωνη το ενα ακρο της αντιστασης στην ζωνη και το αλλο στο com..

----------


## djsadim

η συνδεσμολογία είναι απλή 

+14 --> aux
GND --> com
GO- --> bell-

η επαφή tamper  σε σειρά με τα άλλα tamper
και μια αντίσταση 2,2k από το bell+ στο GO- (κατά προτίμηση η συνδεσμολογία αυτή να γίνει μέσα στην σειρήνα)

----------

gorge (26-12-11)

----------


## gorge

Κολλητήρι? Πφφφφ αν το είχα σκεφτεί θα το έκανα σήμερα που καθόμουν ολη μέρα πίστευα ότι πιο βολικό θα ήταν να  συνδέσω με κλεμα την μαγνητική με το καλώδιο . όποτε θα το φτιάξω με το κολλητήρι . Την σειρήνα άσε θα την κανω με το ρελε και που και που θα τσεκάρω να δο αν δουλεύει (όχι ότι αν δουλέψει μια φορά θα δουλέψει την επόμενη σίγουρα αλλα ποσο γκαντεμιά να υπάρχει :Wink: .

----------


## gorge

> η συνδεσμολογία είναι απλή 
> 
> +14 --> aux
> GND --> com
> GO- --> bell-
> 
> η επαφή tamper  σε σειρά με τα άλλα tamper
> και μια αντίσταση 2,2k από το bell+ στο GO- (κατά προτίμηση η συνδεσμολογία αυτή να γίνει μέσα στην σειρήνα)



Πολύ κατατοπιστικό για έναν αρχάριο σαν εμενα θα το δοκιμάσω, μην σου πω τωρα κιόλας .

----------


## stinger

κολητηρι..κοληση και θερμοσυστελομενο μακαρονι για μονωση...οσο για το ρελε μην φοβασαι διοτι δεν καιγονται τοσο ευκολα..με κλεμα καποια στιγμη θα χαλαρωναν η δεν θα γινοταν καλη επαφη και θα ειχες ψευδοσυναγερμους...το εχω ξαναδει αυτο

----------


## gorge

> η συνδεσμολογία είναι απλή 
> 
> +14 --> aux
> GND --> com
> *GO- --> bell-*
> 
> η επαφή tamper  σε σειρά με τα άλλα tamper
> και μια αντίσταση 2,2k από το *bell+ στο GO-* (κατά προτίμηση η συνδεσμολογία αυτή να γίνει μέσα στην σειρήνα)



Μια παρατήρηση _ και τα δύο πανε στο go- ??_

----------


## gorge

Τελικά η σειρήνα δουλεύει και με ρελε και χωρίς ρελε με τον τρόπο που λεει ο Θανάσης . Όμως το κουμπάκι που εχει μεσα η σειρήνα δεν είναι για να κτυπάει όταν κάποιος το ξεβιδώνει; Εμενα γιατι κτυπάει όταν κάποιος το βιδώνει ; μήπως να αντιστρέψω τα καλώδια από το διακοπτακι αυτό ;

----------


## djsadim

> Μια παρατήρηση _ και τα δύο πανε στο go- ??_



,

Ουσιαστικά η αντίσταση πάει παράλληλα με την έξοδο του συναγερμού bell+ ,bell- για να βλέπει το κέντρο οτι έχει συνδεθεί σειρήνα.
βάζοντας την αντίσταση μέσα στην σειρήνα σε περίπτωση διακοπής του καλωδίου θα βγάλει σφάλμα το κέντρο και έτσι θα έχεις ενημέρωση
(αυτό δεν γίνετε με στην συνδεσμολογία του ρελε).






> ... Όμως το κουμπάκι που εχει μεσα η  σειρήνα δεν είναι για να κτυπάει όταν κάποιος το ξεβιδώνει; Εμενα γιατι  κτυπάει όταν κάποιος το βιδώνει ; μήπως να αντιστρέψω τα καλώδια από το  διακοπτακι αυτό ;



να μπορείς να αντιστρέψεις   τα καλώδια .
το tamper της mars-250 δουλεύει διπλά  και όταν ανοίγει  η πόρτα της αλλά και όταν κάποιος  προσπαθήσει να την βγάλει από την θέση της.

----------


## gorge

Θα τα αντιστρέψω βα δω γιατί παει να με τρελάνει , το δούλεψα λιγο με ρελε και χωρις αλλα αυτό που με τρέλανε επίσης είναι ότι μετα που το αποσύνδεα με την μπαταριά και το ξανασυνέδεα οι ζωνες δεν δούλευαν και για να δουλέψουν επρεπε να μπω σε κατάσταση προγραμματισμού και να βγω ( έπρεπε να το μυριστώ).

Θα αντιστρέψω τα καλώδια του κουμπιού μεσα στην σειρήνα να δω αν δουλευει , μπας και είναι από το εργοστάσιο ανάποδα.

----------


## gorge

Αντέστρεψα τα καλώδια από το κουμπί μεσα στην σειρήνα και παλι το ιδιο κάνει με το που το πατας κτυπάει η σειρήνα όχι όταν το αφήνεις . Με αυτόν τον τροπο όταν το ξεβιδώνεις δεν θα κανει τιποτα αλλα αμα το σεταρω εγω και πάω να το βιδώσω θα ξεκινήσει να βαραει …. Κουφο

----------


## djsadim

θέλει 3 λεπτά μετά την εφαρμογή της τάσης για να δουλέψουν οι ζώνες (εξισορρόπηση του συστήματος).

----------


## gorge

Για τα 3 λεπτα ειχες δίκιο μετα από 3 λεπτα δουλεύουν όλα όμως δεν διορθώνει το προβλιμα με το κουμπάκι μεσα στην σειρήνα και παλι κτυπάει όταν βιδωθεί το κουτι όχι όταν ξεβιδώνετε . Ανεβάζω και μια εικονα με το κουμπι μπας και είναι κατι λαθος στην σύνδεση από το εργοστάσιο 26122011572.jpg

----------


## jomor

> Θα τα αντιστρέψω βα δω γιατί παει να με τρελάνει , το δούλεψα λιγο με ρελε και χωρις αλλα αυτό που με τρέλανε επίσης είναι ότι μετα που το αποσύνδεα με την μπαταριά και το ξανασυνέδεα οι ζωνες δεν δούλευαν και για να δουλέψουν επρεπε να μπω σε κατάσταση προγραμματισμού και να βγω ( έπρεπε να το μυριστώ).
> 
> Θα αντιστρέψω τα καλώδια του κουμπιού μεσα στην σειρήνα να δω αν δουλευει , μπας και είναι από το εργοστάσιο ανάποδα.



ναι μην τρελαίνεσαι, είναι απο το εργοστάσιο ανάποδα, κι εμένα έτσι ήταν, αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις την μεσαία και την μέσα επαφή (αυτή που βρίσκεται προς τον τοίχο)

αν εχεις πολύμετρο, δοκίμασε να βρεις ποιοι ακροδέκτες κάνουν επαφή όταν πιέζεις το έλασμα του διακόπτη, και χρησιμοποίησε αυτές.

----------


## kras21

παιδια καλησπερα. Εχω ενα προβλημα με την σειρήνα MARS 250. Μόλις συνδέω την μπαταρία χτυπάει. Απο τον κεντρικό πίνακα του συναγερμού δεν έχω τοποθετήσει κανένα καλώδιο της σειρήνας. Εχω δοκιμάσει να κλείσω και το καπάκι αλλά τα ίδια. Έχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

----------


## turist

> είναι απο το εργοστάσιο ανάποδα, κι εμένα έτσι ήταν.



Αντε γεια μιλάμε

----------


## stinger

> παιδια καλησπερα. Εχω ενα προβλημα με την σειρήνα MARS 250. Μόλις συνδέω την μπαταρία χτυπάει. Απο τον κεντρικό πίνακα του συναγερμού δεν έχω τοποθετήσει κανένα καλώδιο της σειρήνας. Εχω δοκιμάσει να κλείσω και το καπάκι αλλά τα ίδια. Έχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?



αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο φιλε μου που κανει η σηρεινα....εσυ κανεις λαθος με τον τροπο που την συνδεεις..πρωτα συνδεεις το κεντρο με την σηρεινα και στο τελος συνδεεις την μπαταρια..
η σηρεινα σου χτυπα διοτι καταλαβαινει οτι εχει χασει την επαφη με το κεντρο η καποιος εκοψε το καλωδιο της...συνδεσε τα ολα οπως προβλεπεται και στο τελος βαλε την μπαταρια της σηρεινας..
επισης αν πας να απενεργοποιησεις τον συναγερμο σου καμια φορα αν δεν την αποσυνδεσεις πρωτα την σηρεινα θα αρχισει να χτυπα ...ετσι δουλευουν οι αυτοτροφοδοτουμενες

----------


## stinger

> Αντέστρεψα τα καλώδια από το κουμπί μεσα στην σειρήνα και παλι το ιδιο κάνει με το που το πατας κτυπάει η σειρήνα όχι όταν το αφήνεις . Με αυτόν τον τροπο όταν το ξεβιδώνεις δεν θα κανει τιποτα αλλα αμα το σεταρω εγω και πάω να το βιδώσω θα ξεκινήσει να βαραει …. Κουφο



μαλλον ξεχνας κατι βασικο στην ολη υποθεση...
αυτα ολα τα κανεις στην ζωνη ταμπερ που ειναι 24ωρη και δεν εχει σχεση με την οπλιση-αφοπλιση του συναγερμου διοτι λειτουργει συνεχως..καθε φορα που πειραζεις το ταμπερ ειναι φυσικο να βαραει..
αυτο που θα κανεις ειναι να παρακαμψεις την ζωνη που εχεις συνδεσει το ταμπερ να κανεις τις συνδεσεις σου, να κλεισεις κανονικα την σηρεινα και μετα να ξαναεπαναφερεις την ζωνη σε λειτουργια και ασφαλως να τεσταρεις το ολο συστημα ανοιγοντας το καπακι της...ετσι οπως προσπαθεις να το κανεις δυσκολα θα τα καταφερεις

----------


## kras21

Γίνεται να συνδεσω την σειρήνα Mars 250 χωρίς ρελέ?? Χωρίς να πειράξω τους προγραμματισμούς κάνοντας reset. Το έκανα αυτό φίλε stinger, τώρα δε χτυπάει αλλά το πληκτρολόγιο μου βγάζει No siren.

----------


## stinger

επειδη δεν εχεις βαλει αντισταση 2.2 ΚΩ σου βγαζει αυτο το μυνημα... το κεντρο δεν ''βλεπει'' την σηρεινα...τοποθετησε μια αντισταση παραλληλα
γινεται και χωρις ρελε αλλα καλυτερα με ρελε...ειναι πιο ευκολο και κατανοητο πιστευω

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/-συστήματ...ασ-p-5099.html

----------


## spiros1

καλησπερα και απο μενα μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν το παρακατω ειναι σωστω για συνδεση 4 μαγνητικες παγιδες σε μια ζωνη ;
συνδεω καλωδιο στο zone1 το οποιο το συνδεω στο ενα καλωδιο της μαγνητικης το αλλο το συνδεω με την δευτερη  την τριτη την τεταρτη στο τελευταιο καλωδιο της τεταρτης συνδεω την αντισταση και την οποια την συνδεω στο com !

και κατι αλλο επειδει θα συνδεσω και την ασυρματη καρτα για να του βαλω και ασυρματες παγιδες 
η ερωτηση μου ειναι που να της βαλω απο μεσα πανω στην κασα του παραθυρου ;
ή απο εξω πανω στην κασα του παντζουριου ;

και με προβληματιζει και η συνδεση της σειρηνας εξωτερικης Mars 250 και μια εσωτερικης αν εχει καποιος ενα σχεδιο για το πως γινετε ασ μου το στειλει με mail αν ειναι ευκολο ( ibiz@in.gr )
Σας ευχαριστω !!

----------


## stinger

αν διαβασεις λιγο τα θεματα πιο πανω θα καταλαβεις πως συνδεονται οι μαγνητικες παγιδες..
οσο για τις ασυρματες παγιδες εγω προσωπικα θα τις εβαζα στην κασα του παραθυρου για να μην τυχον εχουν προβλημα απο υγρασια η οτιδηποτε αλλο...αν ειχες μαγνητικες παγιδες θα σου ελεγα να τις βαλεις στην εξωτερικη κασα ωστε να εχεις και τα παραθυρα ανοικτα οταν δουλευεις τον συναγερμο..
η συνδεση της σειρηνας ειναι απλη..υπαρχει το σχεδιο πιο πανω
(εγω θα σου προτεινα να αποφυγεις την ασυρματη καρτα και τις παγιδες..πρωτον περιττη ακτινοβολια και δευτερον θα πρεπει να αλλαζεις μπαταριες στις παγιδες και ανιχνευτες και μπορει να εχεις ψευδοσυναγερμους απο απωλεια η αδυναμο σημα)

----------


## jomor

> Για τα 3 λεπτα ειχες δίκιο μετα από 3 λεπτα δουλεύουν όλα όμως δεν διορθώνει το προβλιμα με το κουμπάκι μεσα στην σειρήνα και παλι κτυπάει όταν βιδωθεί το κουτι όχι όταν ξεβιδώνετε . Ανεβάζω και μια εικονα με το κουμπι μπας και είναι κατι λαθος στην σύνδεση από το εργοστάσιο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27009



Όπως βλέπεις την εικόνα, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την κάτω ( c ) και την μεσαία επαφή ( NO )

μπορεί η ζώνη tamper να θελει όλες τις εν σειρά επαφές normally closed, εδώ θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την ΝΟ γιατί το normal στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της φωτογραφίας αναφέρεται στον διακόπτη και όχι στη σειρήνα, για τον διακόπτη όταν ειναι στον αερα η μεσαία επαφή ειναι open, εξ ου και η περιγραφή, όταν όμως η σειρήνα είναι στον τοίχο με το καπάκι κλειστό, η επαφή είναι με το έλασμα πιεσμένο και η επαφή μεταξύ C και ΝΟ ακροδεκτών είναι κλειστη. Αρα για tamper θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τους ακροδέκτες C και ΝΟ που στην νορμάλ κατάσταση της σειρήνας είναι σε επαφή. Ελπίζω να μη σε μπέρδεψα..

----------


## spiros1

> αν διαβασεις λιγο τα θεματα πιο πανω θα καταλαβεις πως συνδεονται οι μαγνητικες παγιδες..
> οσο για τις ασυρματες παγιδες εγω προσωπικα θα τις εβαζα στην κασα του παραθυρου για να μην τυχον εχουν προβλημα απο υγρασια η οτιδηποτε αλλο...αν ειχες μαγνητικες παγιδες θα σου ελεγα να τις βαλεις στην εξωτερικη κασα ωστε να εχεις και τα παραθυρα ανοικτα οταν δουλευεις τον συναγερμο..
> η συνδεση της σειρηνας ειναι απλη..υπαρχει το σχεδιο πιο πανω
> (εγω θα σου προτεινα να αποφυγεις την ασυρματη καρτα και τις παγιδες..πρωτον περιττη ακτινοβολια και δευτερον θα πρεπει να αλλαζεις μπαταριες στις παγιδες και ανιχνευτες και μπορει να εχεις ψευδοσυναγερμους απο απωλεια η αδυναμο σημα)



σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα ο μονος λογος για να μην βαλω ασυρματες στην εξωτερικη κασα ειναι η υγρασια ; το ξανα ρωταω γιατι εγω απο μαιο ως 20 σεπτεμβριου εχω τα παραθυρα ανοιχτα το βραδυ και κλεινω μονο τα παντζουρια !
υπαρχει περιπτωση αν την βαλω στο εξωτερικο να καταφερει καποιος να την αφαιρεση χωρις να κουνηθει και κατα συνεπεια να μην χτυπησει ο συναγερμος;

----------


## stinger

το καλο με τις ασυρματες παγιδες ειναι οτι μπορεις να τις μετακινεις διοτι δεν συνδεονται με καλωδια..μπορεις για αυτο το διαστημα που θελεις να τις βαζεις στην εξωτερικη κασα και το υπολοιπο διαστημα στην εσωτερικη...δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα αν εχουν προβλημα με υγρασιες..μπορει και να μην εχουν.παιζουν πολλοι παραγοντες στην ασυρματη μεταδοση του σηματος.
για να αφαιρεθει ειναι λιγο δυσκολο διοτι αν ανοιξει το μπατζουρι θα μετακινηθει και ο μαγνητης που την κρατα σε ηρεμια και θα δωσει συναγερμο...θα μπορουσε να διμιουργησει παρεμβολη ωστε να την μπερδεψει????ισως...αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο
οπως σου ειπα και πιο πανω εγω γενικα δεν ειμαι υπερ των ασυρματων συναγερμων για διαφορους λογους..εσυ ομως θα αποφασισεις τι ειναι καλυτερο για εσενα

----------


## jomor

> σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα ο μονος λογος για να μην βαλω ασυρματες στην εξωτερικη κασα ειναι η υγρασια ; το ξανα ρωταω γιατι εγω απο μαιο ως 20 σεπτεμβριου εχω τα παραθυρα ανοιχτα το βραδυ και κλεινω μονο τα παντζουρια !
> υπαρχει περιπτωση αν την βαλω στο εξωτερικο να καταφερει καποιος να την αφαιρεση χωρις να κουνηθει και κατα συνεπεια να μην χτυπησει ο συναγερμος;



μην βασίζεσαι ποτέ σε μονή προστασία, πάντα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει διπλή ζώνη προστασίας, ΠΡΙΝ φτάσει ο σαλταδόρος στο παράθυρό σου για να ασχοληθεί με την μαγνητική παγίδα, θα πρέπει να τον έχει ήδη τσιμπήσει περιμετρικά ένας beam detector ή ένα ραντάρ κουρτίνας πάνω απο το παράθυρο.

----------


## spiros1

> η συνδεσμολογία είναι απλή 
> 
> +14 --> aux
> GND --> com
> GO- --> bell-
> 
> η επαφή tamper  σε σειρά με τα άλλα tamper
> και μια αντίσταση 2,2k από το bell+ στο GO- (κατά προτίμηση η συνδεσμολογία αυτή να γίνει μέσα στην σειρήνα)



Καλησπερα συνδεσα με το παραπανω τροπο την  σειρηνα δηλαδη
14v  με την μια απο τις 2 επαφες AUX στην κεντρικη μοναδα
GND με ενα com 
Go-  με  bell- και με αντισταση εντος της σερηνας go- g0+ 
και οταν οπλισε ο σειναγερμος ακουστηκε ενας μικρος ηχος και μετα εσβησε το πληκτρολογιο και ακουγετε ενας μικρος ηχος σαν σειρηνα απο το πληκτρολογιο
ξεσυνδεσα τη σειρηνα το εβγαλα το εβαλα στο ρευμα αλλα τα ιδια το πληκτρολογιο σβηστο και ακουγετε αυτος ο ηχος 
το εκαψα ;
τι λαθος εκανα ;

----------


## spiros1

> Καλησπερα συνδεσα με το παραπανω τροπο την  σειρηνα δηλαδη
> 14v  με την μια απο τις 2 επαφες AUX στην κεντρικη μοναδα
> GND με ενα com 
> Go-  με  bell- και με αντισταση εντος της σερηνας go- g0+ 
> και οταν οπλισε ο σειναγερμος ακουστηκε ενας μικρος ηχος και μετα εσβησε το πληκτρολογιο και ακουγετε ενας μικρος ηχος σαν σειρηνα απο το πληκτρολογιο
> ξεσυνδεσα τη σειρηνα το εβγαλα το εβαλα στο ρευμα αλλα τα ιδια το πληκτρολογιο σβηστο και ακουγετε αυτος ο ηχος 
> το εκαψα ;
> τι λαθος εκανα ;



ενταξει δεν το εκαψα ασφαλεια καηκε που βρισκω τετοιες μπορειτε να μου πειτε ;
οπως και τι εκανα λαθος στην προηγουμενη ερωτηση μου ;

----------


## stinger

δεν εκανες καποιο τραγικο λαθος απλα η ασφαλεια της τροφοδοσιας (5χ20mm) ειναι 0.5Α και καηκε διοτι η καταναλωση των συσκευων που εχεις συνδεσει μαλλον ξεπερασε αυτο το οριο...και ο δευτερος λογος ειναι πως μπορει να βραχυκυκλωσες οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με την τροφοδοσια ...γιαυτο υπαρχουν οι ασφαλειες αλλωστε
καλυτερα να εκανες την συνδεση με ρελε

----------


## spiros1

> δεν εκανες καποιο τραγικο λαθος απλα η ασφαλεια της τροφοδοσιας (5χ20mm) ειναι 0.5Α και καηκε διοτι η καταναλωση των συσκευων που εχεις συνδεσει μαλλον ξεπερασε αυτο το οριο...και ο δευτερος λογος ειναι πως μπορει να βραχυκυκλωσες οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με την τροφοδοσια ...γιαυτο υπαρχουν οι ασφαλειες αλλωστε
> καλυτερα να εκανες την συνδεση με ρελε



σε ευχαριστω 
η συνδεση με το ρελε να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω καταλαβει πως γινετε !
ο ρελες που εχω στα χερια μου εχει 4 επαφες απο τη μια  και 4 απο την αλλη αλλα οπως ειπα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως γινετε ;
ασφαλειες που βρισκω ; να παρω μεγαλυτερη ;

----------


## stinger

η συνδεση με ρελε θεωρειται πιο ευκολη για αρχαριο..ενα ρελε 12 βολτ  1 επαφης (5 ποδαρακια) ηθελες...δεν πειραζει τωρα παει...ασφαλειες πουλανε σε ολα τα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων και ηλεκτρικων...το μεγεθος που θελεις ειναι 5χ20mm....ετσι να τις ζητησεις...αν θελεις μπορεις να βαλεις ασφαλεια 1Α..

----------


## spiros1

> η συνδεση με ρελε θεωρειται πιο ευκολη για αρχαριο..ενα ρελε 12 βολτ  1 επαφης (5 ποδαρακια) ηθελες...δεν πειραζει τωρα παει...ασφαλειες πουλανε σε ολα τα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων και ηλεκτρικων...το μεγεθος που θελεις ειναι 5χ20mm....ετσι να τις ζητησεις...αν θελεις μπορεις να βαλεις ασφαλεια 1Α..



ενταξει σε ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα !!

----------


## spiros1

να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο βρηκα και εβαλα ιδιες ασφαλειες τις ειχα στο σπιτι αλλα δεν το θυμομουν αλλα γιατι οταν παει να οπλισει ή 2 φορες που οπλισε οταν πηγε να δουλεψει η σειρηνα μου καιει την ασφαλεια ;
συνδεσα με το παρακατω τροπο την  σειρηνα δηλαδη
14v  με την μια απο τις 2 επαφες AUX στην κεντρικη μοναδα
GND με ενα com 
Go-  με  bell- και
bell+ κεντρικης με αντισταση εντος της σερηνας στο go-
*stinger  να θελω μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια τελικα ; ή ειναι λαθος η συνδεση ποια η γνωμη σου
σε ευχαριστω και παλι*

----------


## stinger

ετσι οπως τα λες τοτε καποιο λαθος εσυ εχεις κανει και καιει τις ασφαλειες...τι αλλο εχεις συνδεσει στην τροφοδοσια?? ο συναγερμος σου οπλιζει κανονικα??

----------


## jomor

> να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο βρηκα και εβαλα ιδιες ασφαλειες τις ειχα στο σπιτι αλλα δεν το θυμομουν αλλα γιατι οταν παει να οπλισει ή 2 φορες που οπλισε οταν πηγε να δουλεψει η σειρηνα μου καιει την ασφαλεια ;
> συνδεσα με το παρακατω τροπο την  σειρηνα δηλαδη
> 14v  με την μια απο τις 2 επαφες AUX στην κεντρικη μοναδα
> GND με ενα com 
> Go-  με  bell- και
> bell+ κεντρικης με αντισταση εντος της σερηνας στο go-
> *stinger  να θελω μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια τελικα ; ή ειναι λαθος η συνδεση ποια η γνωμη σου
> σε ευχαριστω και παλι*



βασικά πρέπει να μετρήσεις με ένα αμπερόμετρο να δεις πόσα Α τραβάει στην πράξη η σειρήνα σου (εν αναγκη βγάλε το λαμπακι πυρακτώσεως και αντικατέστησέ το με αντιστοιχο led για να γλυτώσεις λίγα watt..) αλλά πιστεύω ότι πάλι κοντά στο όριο του 1Α θα είσαι οπότε δεν λέει να παίζεις οριακά, σειρήνα τροφοδοτείς που είναι βασικό...

14V πάρε από το ΒΑΤ+ (μπορείς να το κολλήσεις στο φισάκι που κουμπώνει στην μπαταρία ) που προστατεύεται από 2Α ασφάλεια. Στην καμμένη ξαναβάλε 0.5Α.

----------


## jomor

> να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο βρηκα και εβαλα ιδιες ασφαλειες τις ειχα στο σπιτι αλλα δεν το θυμομουν αλλα γιατι οταν παει να οπλισει ή 2 φορες που οπλισε οταν πηγε να δουλεψει η σειρηνα μου καιει την ασφαλεια ;



στην όπλιση κάνει ένα μικρό μπιπ η σειρήνα, πήγε να δουλέψει δηλαδή και τράβηξε ρεύμα. Στην θέση 30 βάλε τιμή 11 αν θες να απενεργοποιήσεις το συντομο μπιπ της σειρήνας στην όπλιση.

----------


## spiros1

> ετσι οπως τα λες τοτε καποιο λαθος εσυ εχεις κανει και καιει τις ασφαλειες...τι αλλο εχεις συνδεσει στην τροφοδοσια?? ο συναγερμος σου οπλιζει κανονικα??



τιποτα αλλο θα τον χρησημοποιισω ασυρματα οποτε το μονο που εχω συνδεση στην κεντρικη πλακετα ειναι η ασυρματη πλακετα και η πλακετα για το φωνητικο μηνυμα οταν τον οπλιζω χωρις σειρηνα οπλιζει και δειχνει να χτυπα κανονικα οπως και οταν του συνδεω μονο την εσωτερικη σειρηνα ,  οταν τον οπλιζω με μονο την εξωτερικη σειρηνα μου καιει την ασφαλεια δεν συνδεω κατι αλλο μονο την εξωτερικη οπως περιεγραψα πιο πανω

----------


## stinger

θα κανεις αυτο που σου περιγραφει ο γιαννης πιο πανω γιατι με προλαβε...αν ειχες κανει την συνδεση με το ρελε θα το γλιτωνες αυτο

----------


## spiros1

> στην όπλιση κάνει ένα μικρό μπιπ η σειρήνα, πήγε να δουλέψει δηλαδή και τράβηξε ρεύμα. Στην θέση 30 βάλε τιμή 11 αν θες να απενεργοποιήσεις το συντομο μπιπ της σειρήνας στην όπλιση.



Γιαννη αυτο ακριβως κανει ενα μικρο μπιπ και μου καιει την ασφαλεια του πληκτρολογιου ομως δεν το εχω αναφερει και χωρις να του διακοψω το ρευμα αντικαταστησα την ασφαλεια και ηταν οπλισμενος απαμακρινα μια μαγνητικη επαφη και οταν πηγε να δουλεψει η σειρηνα ακουστικε δηλαδη παλι ενα μπιπ και ξανα εκαψε την ιδια παντα ασφαλεια

----------


## spiros1

αν και δεν εχω καταλαβει οπως σου ειπα πως γινετε θα δοκιμασω αυριο με ρελε ισως με εχει μπερδεψει ο ρελες που μου εδωσαν οπως σου ειπα εχει 4 επαφες απο τη μια και 4 απο την αλλη και δεν ξερω τι να συνδεσω που   
αλλα αν κανω αυτο που λεει ο Γιαννης ολα καλα ;

----------


## jomor

ρε συ, η σειρηνα ζητά να τραβήξει περισσότερο ρεύμα από οτι μπορει να δώσει η ΑUX, φαινεται και εκ του αποτελέσματος, δώσ της 14V από το batt+ ..

----------


## jomor

( το "ρε συ" με φιλική διάθεση ήταν ε..)

----------


## spiros1

> ρε συ, η σειρηνα ζητά να τραβήξει περισσότερο ρεύμα από οτι μπορει να δώσει η ΑUX, φαινεται και εκ του αποτελέσματος, δώσ της 14V από το batt+ ..



εδω θελω την βοηθεια σας θα παρεξηθω κιολας απο ενα ρε συ οχι αχαριστος δεν ειμαι και σας ευχαριστω που ασχολειστε με το θεμα μου
δηλαδη φταιει που δεν εχω συνδεση την μπαταρια ;

----------


## spiros1

και κατι αλλο επειδει διαβασα στην πρωτη σελιδα το παρακατω

"για τι θελεις να κανεις τα ευκολα δυσκολα??? καντο οπως το βλεπεις στο  λινκ που βαζω και θα εισαι οκ με την σηρεινα..αυτο που θα πρεπει να  εχεις ειναι ενα ρελεδακι 12v 1 επαφης (5 ποδαρακια)
επισης για την σηρεινα χρειαζεσαι καλωδιο 4χ0.22+2χ0.50 (τα 2χ0.50 ειναι  για την τροφοδοσια της μπαταριας..τα υπολοιπα ειναι για ταμπερ και για  το ρελεδακι) "

εχω απορια για τα 2 καλωδια για τροφοδοσια μπαταριας 

εκτος απο την συνδεση της μπαταριας με την σειρηνα με τις υπαρχων επαφες που εχει μεσα η σειρηνα πρεπει να κανω και κατι αλλο ;
και ποσο χρονικο διαστημα δειαρκουν η μπαταριες ;

----------


## spiros1

> και κατι αλλο επειδει διαβασα στην πρωτη σελιδα το παρακατω
> 
> "για τι θελεις να κανεις τα ευκολα δυσκολα??? καντο οπως το βλεπεις στο  λινκ που βαζω και θα εισαι οκ με την σηρεινα..αυτο που θα πρεπει να  εχεις ειναι ενα ρελεδακι 12v 1 επαφης (5 ποδαρακια)
> επισης για την σηρεινα χρειαζεσαι καλωδιο 4χ0.22+2χ0.50 (τα 2χ0.50 ειναι  για την τροφοδοσια της μπαταριας..τα υπολοιπα ειναι για ταμπερ και για  το ρελεδακι) "
> 
> εχω απορια για τα 2 καλωδια για τροφοδοσια μπαταριας 
> 
> εκτος απο την συνδεση της μπαταριας με την σειρηνα με τις υπαρχων επαφες που εχει μεσα η σειρηνα πρεπει να κανω και κατι αλλο ;
> και ποσο χρονικο διαστημα δειαρκουν η μπαταριες ;



καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα ενταξει τα καταφερα και τον συνδεσα 
σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια !
θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε σε 2 τελευταια πραγματακια
α) την απορια που εκφραζω και παραπανω για τα 2 καλωδια για τροφοδοσια μπαταριας πρεπει να κανω και κατι αλλο ή φορτιζετε η μπαταρια απο την συνδεση που σας εχω περιγραψη χωρις ρελε
β)ποση ζωη εχουν η μπαταριες ;
και 
γ)στην ασυρματη πλακετα δινω ρευμα απο ξεχωριστο ματασχηματιστη γιατι δεχετε βυσμα στρογγυλο και οπως μου ειπαν απο το μαγαζι που τον αγορασα απο internet αναγνωστου του εβαλα απο ενα φορτιστη νοκια αλλα αν εχω διακοπη ρευματος δεν θα δουλευει καμια παγιδα ή ρανταρ υπαρχει τροπος να της δωσω ρευμα απο την κεντρικη πλακετα ή μηπως απο την μπαταρια ;

----------


## stinger

τα 2 καλωδια της φορτισης της μπαταριας πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερης διατομης για την παροχη ρευματος φορτισης στην μπαταρια της σειρηνας. καλωδιο υπαρχει ετοιμο για αυτην την δουλεια..ειναι το 4χ0.22+2χ0.50 η και 0.75 αν θελεις
στα 3 χρονια πρεπει να ελεγχονται οι μπαταριες και καλο ειναι να αλλαζονται κατα την γνωμη μου
η ασυρματη πλακετα συνδεεται με το κεντρο και για τροφοδοσια της..γιατι δινεις εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια??? να δωσεις τροφοδοσια απο την εξοδο του συναγερμου και απο πουθενα αλλου...παλι πας να κανεις τα ευκολα δυσκολα..
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/userfiles/file/rp-208ew4_rev_1_1_gr.pdf

----------


## spiros1

> τα 2 καλωδια της φορτισης της μπαταριας πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερης διατομης για την παροχη ρευματος φορτισης στην μπαταρια της σειρηνας. καλωδιο υπαρχει ετοιμο για αυτην την δουλεια..ειναι το 4χ0.22+2χ0.50 η και 0.75 αν θελεις
> στα 3 χρονια πρεπει να ελεγχονται οι μπαταριες και καλο ειναι να αλλαζονται κατα την γνωμη μου)
> 
> πως τα συνδεω δεν καταλαβα απο που σε που 
> δηλαδη γινετε αυτη η δουλεια με την συνδεση που εχω κανει χωρις ρελε ή πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο ;
> 
> 
> η ασυρματη πλακετα συνδεεται με το κεντρο και για τροφοδοσια της..γιατι δινεις εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια??? να δωσεις τροφοδοσια απο την εξοδο του συναγερμου και απο πουθενα αλλου...παλι πας να κανεις τα ευκολα δυσκολα..
> http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/userfiles/file/rp-208ew4_rev_1_1_gr.pdf



δεν κανω του κεφαλιου μου απο τον αναγνωστου οπως ειπα τον πηρα και αυτος μου ειπε να δωσω απο αλλου η πλακετα μου δεν ειναι ετσι δεν εχει κλεμα για τροφοδοσια οπως ειπα δεχετε ενα βυσμα στογυλλο οπως καποια κινητα 
αν κοψω το καλωδιο δηλαδη κρατησω το στρογγυλο βυσμα για συνδεση στην ασυρματη και κοψω το καλωδιο πριν το μετασχηματηστη και το συνδεσω με την AUX ή COM θα δουλεψει ;

----------


## jomor

Γύρνα τούμπα την ασύρματη πλακέτα και βρες τις κολλήσεις του βύσματος πάνω στην πλακέτα, εκεί κόλλα καλωδιάκια και να τα πας στα AUX και COM, προσοχή στις πολικότητες.

----------


## spiros1

> Γύρνα τούμπα την ασύρματη πλακέτα και βρες τις κολλήσεις του βύσματος πάνω στην πλακέτα, εκεί κόλλα καλωδιάκια και να τα πας στα AUX και COM, προσοχή στις πολικότητες.



 Σε ευχαριστω αλλα δοκιμασα αυτο που ειπα δηλαδη κρατησα το στρογγυλο βυσμα και εκοψα το καλωδιο πριν το μετασχηματιστη και το συνδεσα με το AUX και το COM και δουλεψε μια χαρα !
εσυ ξερεις να μου πεις αυτο που ρωταω σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου για την φορτιση της μπαταριας της σειρηνας ;γινετε με  την συνδεση που εχω κανει χωρις ρελε ή πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο ;
και την εσωτερικη σειρηνα την συνδεω πανω στην κεντρικη καρτα bell- & bell+ χρειαζετε και αυτη αντισταση ;

----------


## jomor

όχι, μια χαρά είσαι μην ανησυχείς, από την στιγμή που η σειρήνα έχει την τροφοδοσία της, αναλαμβάνει αυτή να φορτίσει την μπαταρία της

την εσωτερική σειρήνα την συνδέεις όπως είπες, αρκει η κατανάλωσή της να μην είναι μεγάλη (θα το καταλάβεις αν σου κάψει ασφάλεια, αλλά γενικά οι εσωτερικές σειρήνες δεν εχουν απαιτήσεις, μην το φοβάσαι. ( στο bell+ και bell- )

ο συναγερμός θέλει να βλέπει ενα φορτίο συνδεδεμένο στο bell- και bell+, αλλιώς καταγράφει error. Απο την στιγμή που θα βαλεις την εσωτερική σειρήνα, συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται, αν σου κάνει 3 beep στο πληκτρολόγιο  πάτα *3 για να σου δειξει το error, αν σου βγαλει no siren τότε κοτσάρισε και την αντίσταση, αλλά όχι στην πλακέτα του συναγερμού, στους ακροδέκτες της σειρήνας για να εμπλεκεται στον έλεγχο και η κατάσταση της καλωδίωσης.

----------


## jomor

και κάθε 3 χρόνια υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει οι μπαταρίες να αντικαθίστανται. μπορει να κρατήσουν πολύ παραπάνω, αλλά better safe than sorry.

----------


## spiros1

ok !Σε ευχαριστω 
την εξωτερικη σειρηνα την εχω τοποθετησει στην πλευρα του σπιτιου που βλεπει στον δρομο ετσι παει ; πρεπει να φαινεται η σειρηνα ή εκανα βλακεια και ειναι καλυτερα να μην φαινεται απο το δρομο και να την βαλω στην πισω πλευρα ;
Α ! και χρονια σου πολλα !!

----------


## jomor

ευχαριστώ πολύ

κοίτα, αυτό ειναι μια μεγάλη κουβέντα, υπάρχει η άποψη ότι αν ο συναγερμός ειναι ορατός, μπορει να βαλει σε διαδικασία τον κλέφτη να μελετήσει πώς θα τον εξουδετερώσει ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει να οργανωθεί περισσότερο. Από την άλλη υπάρχει η άποψη ότι ο συναγερμός όταν ειναι ορατός λειτουργεί αποτρεπτικά. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι βάζοντας συναγερμό, σκοπεύεις στον "ερασιτέχνη" κλέφτη, άρα καλύτερα να φαίνεται η σειρήνα για μένα, αλλά να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο δύσκολα προσπελάσιμη. Ο "επαγγελματίας" δεν θα μασήσει ούτως ή άλλως..

----------


## spiros1

μαλλον θα την βαλω στην πισω πλευρα ,κυριως με προβληματισε ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι ισως η σειρηνα τους κανει να πιστεψουν οτι υπαρχει κατι πολυτιμο εντος και ισως εκει που δεν θα ερχοντουσαν τωρα να ερθουν τι να πω σιγουρα  λειτουργεί και αποτρεπτικα 
σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια να εισαι καλα 
καλο βραδυ !

----------


## jomor

οι επαγγελματίες πάντως προτείνουν την αποτροπή ως σημαντικό κομμάτι της προστασίας..

επειτα αν χτυπάει η σειρήνα, θα πρέπει να τραβάει την προσοχή του κόσμου όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο, σε ποιό ακριβώς σπίτι έχει γίνει παραβίαση ή υπάρχει εν πασει περιπτώσει κάποιο πρόβλημα. δεν ξέρω, ψάξτο περισσότερο πριν αποφασίσεις, πάρε κι άλλες γνώμες, είναι βέβαια καθαρά δική σου απόφαση, το σίγουρο είναι οτι ο συναγερμός δεν καταργεί τις κλασικές μεθόδους προστασίας, καλές κλειδαριές, θωρακίζουμε μηχανικά τα πορτοπαράθυρα, δεν τα αφήνουμε ανοιχτά φευγοντας ουτε για 10 λεπτα, δεν αφήνουμε αντικείμενα αξίας σε κοινη θέα κτλ. Ο συναγερμός ειναι άλλη μια επι πλέον δυσκολία στον εισβολέα και τίποτα άλλο. καλό βράδυ

----------


## atevagge1983

Ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα . Η σειρηνα ερχεται ετσι εργοστασιακα. Το μονο που εχεισ να κανεισ στο κουμπι της σειρηνας ειναι το καλωδιο που παει στην επαφη NC το βαζεις στην επαφη ΝΟ και δουλευει μια χαρα δηλαδη ενεργοποιειται η σειρηνα σε tamper οταν ξεβιδωνεται

----------


## spiros1

Για σας 
αγορασα και ενα ζευγαρι beam αλλα νομιζα οτι συνδεω μονο το ενα και αυτο εποικινωνει με το αλλο και οταν μπει κατι αναμεσα τους δινει εντολη και χτυπα ο συναγερμος αλλα μαλλον εκανα λαθος οποτε
μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως συνδεω το BEAM υπερύθρων ανιχνευτών στην κεντρικη μοναδα ; 
Μαλλον γενικα πως συνδεω με την κ μοναδα και πως μεταξυ τους ;
Σας ευχαριστω !!

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα
 συνδέεις τροφοδοσία  και στα 2. Ζώνη(n.c.).και τάμπερ παίρνεις από τον δέκτη
προσοχή μεγάλη στον σωστό προσανατολισμό και ρύθμιση τους 
αρχικά από τα ματάκια και μετά με το πολύμετρο

----------


## jomor

αν εχεις 4αρι καλώδιο, μπορεις να τα συνδέσεις οπως στο σχήμα.

υπόψην ότι συνδέοντας ζωνη και tamper σε σειρά, δεν εχεις 24ωρη προστασία tamper, η προστασία της καλωδίωσης από δολιοφθορά ισχύει μόνο όταν ο συναγερμός είναι οπλισμένος, αλλά αν εχεις 4αρι καλώδιο, είναι μια λύση.

αν εχεις 6αρι καλώδιο, η γραμμή tamper πρεπει να είναι ξεχωριστή από τις επαφές NC του ανιχνευτή και να πάει σε 24άωρη ζώνη για να είσαι σωστός.beamdetector1.jpg

----------


## spiros1

> αν εχεις 4αρι καλώδιο, μπορεις να τα συνδέσεις οπως στο σχήμα.
> 
> υπόψην ότι συνδέοντας ζωνη και tamper σε σειρά, δεν εχεις 24ωρη προστασία tamper, η προστασία της καλωδίωσης από δολιοφθορά ισχύει μόνο όταν ο συναγερμός είναι οπλισμένος, αλλά αν εχεις 4αρι καλώδιο, είναι μια λύση.
> 
> αν εχεις 6αρι καλώδιο, η γραμμή tamper πρεπει να είναι ξεχωριστή από τις επαφές NC του ανιχνευτή και να πάει σε 24άωρη ζώνη για να είσαι σωστός.beamdetector1.jpg



Γιαννη εισαι  πρωτος σε ευχαριστω πολυ μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειναι το EOL ΣΤΟ TRANSMITTER ;Kαι ναι 4αρι καλωδιο εχω .
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## jomor

EOL ειναι η αντισταση τερματισμού της γραμμής, 2.2ΚΩ για την περίπτωση του roiscok. πρεπει να μπει στον πιο απομακρυσμένο αισθητήρα.

----------


## jomor

το νου σου γιατι καμια φορα ο διακοπτης tamper στα beams δεν πατάει καλά και δεν κλεινει το κύκλωμα και μπορει να νομιζεις οτι εχεις κανει λαθος συνδέσεις, εχε το στο νου σου και αυτο.

----------


## spiros1

να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο !
αν θελω να οπλισω τον συναγερμο και δεν θελω να συμμετεχει η μια ζωνη πως την καταργω ;
κατω πατημενα τον αριθμο της ζωνης ;

----------


## geo_ef

Ακριβώς, πιέζεις το πλήκτρο που αντιστοιχεί στον αριθμό της ζώνης που θέλεις να απενεργοποιήσεις για τόσα δευτερόλεπτα (σχεδόν 3'') όσα να εμφανιστεί στην οθόνη του πληκτρολογίου η ένδειξη bypass Z1 ή Ζ2 ....  της ζώνης που επιθυμείς. Αν θέλεις να την επαναφέρεις κάνεις το ίδιο μέχρι να εμφανιστεί η ένδειξη  cancel bp Z1 ή Ζ2... Μετά τον αφοπλισμό οι bypass ζώνες επανέρχονται στην κανονική τους κατάσταση.

----------


## atevagge1983

Αν την μοναδα την μεταφερω στο μπανιο ψηλα στο πιο μακρυνο σημειο απο την μπανιερα πιστευεται οτι  θα εχω προβλημα στον συναγιαρμο ?

----------


## jomor

κι αν η υγρασία προκαλέσει κάποια στιγμή μια μικρή διαρροούλα στο κυκλωμα ελέγχου μιας ζώνης και σου δίνει συνέχεια ψευδοσυναγερμούς, θα ψαχνεις να δεις τι γίνεται με τους αισθητήρες που έχεις στην ζώνη, ή με την καλωδίωση.. βαζοντας ένα συναγερμό προσπαθείς να αποκλεισεις κάθε δυνατή περίπτωση ψευδοσυναγερμού, αλλιώς παύεις να του έχεις εμπιστοσύνη, που είναι ότι χειρότερο. Ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές στο μπανιο ούτως ή άλλως δεν βάζουμε...πόσο μάλλον συσκευή που μπορει να σε ξυπνάει βάρβαρα 4 η ώρα τα ξημερώματα.. γνώμη μου..

----------


## spiros1

καλησπερα !
επειδει δεν εβγαλα ακρη με τις οδηγιες 
ξερει καποιος να μου πει πως μπορω να αλλαξω τις ζωνες δηλαδη την 3 απο εξωτερικη σε εσωτερικη για να οπλιζει με το stay ; ή την 7 απο εσωτερικη σε περιμετρικη ;
και κατι αλλο πως αλλαζω μια ζωνη ας πουμε απο πυρκαγια σε ζωνη αμεσης ενεργοποιισης 
Σας ευχαριστω !!

----------


## stinger

δεν μπορεις να κανεις μια ζωνη εσωτερικη και να οπλιζει με stay...οταν οπλιζεις με stay βγαινουν εκτος οι εσωτερικες ζωνες που σε αυτες βαζουμε τους ανιχνευτες ενω με ARM οπλιζουν ολες οι ζωνες
στην σελιδα 20 του manual θα βρεις ολους τους συνδιασμους που μπορειςνα κανεις στις ζωνες

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/Document..._rev1_1_gr.pdf

----------


## p270

για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα εχω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με αυτον τον συναγερμο οταν παταω το arm ακουγονται για 30δ τα μπιπ και μετα οπλιζει ο συναγερμος οταν παταω το stay πρεπει και σε αυτην την επιλογη να αγουγονται τα μπιπ γιατι σε εμενα αυτο κανει η εχω κανει καποιο λαθος εγω ;στο manual λεει οτι η ζωνες 7-8 ειναι ζωνες εσωτερικου χωρου οποτε σε αυτες υποθετω βαζουμε αισθητηρες φωτιας ,καπνου και κινησης εγω εχω βαλει εκει τα ρανταρ φανταζομαι ειναι σωστο

----------


## stinger

και στις 2 επιλογες οπλισης θα εχεις τα μπιπ...σωστα εβαλες τα ρανταρ στις 7-8 ζωνες αλλα και να μην το εκανες θα μπορουσες να προγραμματισεις τις ζωνες οπως θελεις εσυ...μην σε δεσμευει ο εργοστασιακος προγραμματισμος...κανε οτι συνδυασμο σε βολευει
αν σε ενοχλουν τα πολλα μπιπ μειωσε τον χρονο εξοδου η αφαιρεσε την ακουστικη ενδειξη για την συγκεκριμενη λειτουργια..θα το βρεις στο ενχειριδιο πως γινεται

*8(κυριως κωδικος)+2

----------


## p270

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση

----------


## nikos8142

RE PAIDIA ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ 2-3 ΠΑΓΙΔΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ...ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ....ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ROISCOK  208CN...TA ΦΩΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ??? ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Η ΣΕΙΡΗΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΕΛΕ ΝΑΙ Η ΟΧΙ?
 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!

----------


## stinger

οι μαγνητικες παγιδες συνδεονται σε σειρα και στο τελος της γραμμης παει αντισταση...ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο αυτο...τωρα ρωτας για συνδεση σηρεινας..τι σηρεινα εχεις??ποιο μοντελο??επειδη ο roiscok δεν εχει τοσο ισχυρα ρευματα εγω παντα λεω πως καλυτερα ειναι η συνδεση να γινεται με ρελε..ειναι οτι καλυτερο για την μακροζωια του συναγερμου σου
αν και προειρα φτιαγμενο το σχημα ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει

----------


## nikos8142

telika h astistash 2.2 μπαινει στην com η στην Ζ6..?????????????????????

----------


## jomor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_...allel_circuits

----------


## mimisb13

Καλημέρα σας. Σκέφτομαι να τοποθετήσω τον συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό στο εξοχικό καθώς έχει γίνει διάρρηξη 3 φορες.


Παρακάτω έχω φτιάξει ένα σχεδιάγραμμα για το πως θα τοποθετηθούν οι μαγνητικές παγίδες και τα ραντάρ σε ζώνες .Στα ραντάρ δε θα συνδέσω tamper. Είναι σωστά η έχω κάνει πατάτα? 


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stinger

για τον συναγερμο που σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις δεν τοσχολιαζω...οτι πληρωσεις θα βαλεις..
οσον αφορα τις συνδεσεις σου δεν βλεπω καποιο λαθος εκτος του οτι οι τερματικες αντιστασεις πανε στο τελος της γραμμης και οχι στην αρχη που τις εχεις βαλει..

----------


## mimisb13

> για τον συναγερμο που σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις δεν τοσχολιαζω...οτι πληρωσεις θα βαλεις..
> οσον αφορα τις συνδεσεις σου δεν βλεπω καποιο λαθος εκτος του οτι οι τερματικες αντιστασεις πανε στο τελος της γραμμης και οχι στην αρχη που τις εχεις βαλει..



Για τον συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό το γνωρίζω, αλλα την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για κάτι καλύτερο και μέχρι να υπάρξει δεν θέλω να αφήσω το σπίτι απροστάτευτο. 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου.

----------


## stinger

επειδη με τους roiscok εχω ταλαιπωρηθει πολυ να ξερεις οτι με το παραμικρο που θα συμβει θα σου βγαλει ενδειξη ''com error''...αυτο σημαινει πως θα πρεπει να βγαλεις παλι την πλακετα να την στειλεις να την ελενξουν και να ξαναρθει και αυτο θα παρει καμια 20αρια μερες στην καλυτερη...οποτε το σπιτι σου θα ειναι απροστατευτο και παλι....
αν σου αρεσει η ταλαιπωρια παο πασο...εκτος κι αν εισαι τοσο τυχερος και δεν σου παθει τιποτα αλλα αν διαβασεις λιγο τα θεματα εδω θα βρεις πολλα με προβληματα roiscok
αλλιως δινεις κατι παραπανω και εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο....δεν πληρωνεται με τιποτα η ψυχικη και σωματικη ταλαιπωρια..

----------


## geo_ef

Φίλοι μου, μετά από όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να είμαι πολύ τυχερός ή είμαι η εξαίρεση του κανόνα. Διότι έχω σε λειτουργία από τον Οκτώβριο 2011 τον Roiscok 208 με τηλεχειρισμό, με δύο πληκτρολόγια και έως τώρα δουλεύει άψογα. Για τον φόβο των Ιουδαίων  όμως έχω σε καβάντζα μία πλακέτα και ένα πληκτρολόγιο με 57 Ευρώ.

----------


## loizoskal

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα τελείωσα με την εγκατάσταση.τουλάχιστον έτσι λέω.
Ένα ραντάρ μια σειρήνα και δύο μαγνητικές επαφές.
Η σειρήνα με ρελε και ρεύμα απευθείας από την μπαταρία του συναγερμού.δύο μαγνητικές επαφές στην ζώνη ένα κ δύο με τις αντιστάσεις τους.το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανοίγω κλείνω τις πόρτες που έχω τις μαγνητικές και τίποτα ο συναγερμός.παίζει ρόλο ότι Όταν τις τοποθέτησα κ έδωσα ρεύμα στον πίνακα ήταν ανοικτές η πόρτες?υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να κάνω για να τις "δεις" ο πίνακας?Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούν κανονικά.βέβαια δεν ασχολήθηκα να τον προγραμματισω ακόμη.καμία ιδέα τι φταίει.
Κάτι ακόμα.αυτό το τζαμπερακι πάνω στη πλακέτα τι ρόλο παίζει.δεν το έχω πειράξει καθόλου.χρειάζεται?

----------


## stinger

> Καλησπέρα.
> Σήμερα τελείωσα με την εγκατάσταση.τουλάχιστον έτσι λέω.
> Ένα ραντάρ μια σειρήνα και δύο μαγνητικές επαφές.
> Η σειρήνα με ρελε και ρεύμα απευθείας από την μπαταρία του συναγερμού.δύο μαγνητικές επαφές στην ζώνη ένα κ δύο με τις αντιστάσεις τους.το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανοίγω κλείνω τις πόρτες που έχω τις μαγνητικές και τίποτα ο συναγερμός.παίζει ρόλο ότι Όταν τις τοποθέτησα κ έδωσα ρεύμα στον πίνακα ήταν ανοικτές η πόρτες?υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να κάνω για να τις "δεις" ο πίνακας?Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούν κανονικά.βέβαια δεν ασχολήθηκα να τον προγραμματισω ακόμη.καμία ιδέα τι φταίει.
> Κάτι ακόμα.αυτό το τζαμπερακι πάνω στη πλακέτα τι ρόλο παίζει.δεν το έχω πειράξει καθόλου.χρειάζεται?



εντελως μαπα ο συγκεκριμενος συναγερμος...σου εγραψα την απαντηση σου στο αλλο ποστ

----------

